# Does anyone else get this?



## Foreversacredx (Oct 29, 2017)

I installed the app (I'm not from Australia) and now it's saying I need to update it and obviously I can't but now it's stopping me from playing?
This sucks I think it's really unfair that it's available in Australia


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

there's an update?
or is it just asking you to download your data?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

It should let you update still, I had no problem downloading the update.


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven't seen an actual update; just the downloads that occur in game near the beginning. I had no trouble downloading either.


----------



## lumenue (Oct 29, 2017)

I have it on Android and haven't had any problems updating/downloading data.  I'm not sure what could be preventing that - bad internet connection comes to mind, or something else wrong.  Unfortunately, uninstalling and redownloading the game files might be your best bet.


----------

